# Welchen Desktopmanager benutzt ihr?



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte fragen, welchen Desktopmanager ihr benutzt.
Schön zu wissen wäre natürlich auch, warum ihr gerade diesen benutzt, und welchen ihr mir empfehlen würdet (aus eigener Erfahrung).

Zur Zeit benutze ich KDE, aber Gnome wird in immer mehr Distributionen gefördert. Mir gefällt das Aussehen von Gnome nicht, aber das lässt sich ja ändern  .


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich benutze Gnome und finde ihn eigentlich nicht hässlich. Ich würde gern Enlightenment benützen, aber der ist mir noch zu unausgereift bzw. ich kann bin zu blöd dafür.
Der Enlightenment geht ja blitzschnell.


----------



## RedWing (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich nutze den WindowMaker. Lightweight, extrem konfigurierbar, 
gute Unterstützung andere Grafikbibliotheken wie z.B. kdelibs und gtk 
und schnell isser ausserdem noch.
Hab auch mal ne Zeit lang Fluxbox am laufen gehabt. Lief aber bei mir
total unstabil deswegen bin ich wieder beim WindowMaker gelandet...


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich benutze Gnome


Und wieso?


----------



## roseblumentopf (9. Dezember 2005)

KDE

Warum? Naja hab eigentlich andere noch nicht so wirklich ausprobiert, weil wir an der Uni auch kde haben, deswegen hab ich es zu Hause auch genommen. Mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja nochmal igendwann die Zeit mir mal andere anzuschauen.


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich benutze KDE, weils damal der Standard bei SuSE war. Jetzt schaue ich, ob es etwas besseres für mich gibt  .


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2005)

Und um es noch einmal zu schreiben: Es heißt »WINDOW Manager« und nicht Desktopmanager.. das klingt irgendwie nach Schreibtischfussball 

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit xfce4 und e17 (enlightment) gemacht.


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. Dezember 2005)

> Mir gefällt das Aussehen von Gnome nicht, aber das lässt sich ja ändern


Mir gefällt das Aussehen von KDE nicht. (Klar lässt es sich ändern, aber ich hab lieber von Anfang an kein Klickibunti – will ja nicht wieder Windows-Feeling haben.) Ausserdem gibt’s bei Gnome nicht für jeden Scheiss ein K…, so dass man auch mal selbst was tun muss. (Stichwort: vi …) Ich hab ganz schön gestaunt, als ich das erste mal von kdesu gelesen hab.

Der Rest (Fluxbox, IceWM etc.) ist nichts für mich, ich will ein Komplettpaket alles in einem (von Natur aus faul – wie Programmierer eben sind ).


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Mir gefällt bei KDE auch nicht, dass es so bunt ist, aber der leichte Aquqa-Look gefällt mir!


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und um es noch einmal zu schreiben: Es heißt »WINDOW Manager« und nicht Desktopmanager.. das klingt irgendwie nach Schreibtischfussball
> 
> Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit xfce4 und e17 (enlightment) gemacht.



Ich meine Dektopmanager. Windowmanager wäre nicht KDE sondern KWM.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Dezember 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine Dektopmanager. Windowmanager wäre nicht KDE sondern KWM.


@Neuro: Ich muss Azi zustimmen, Windowmanager und Desktopmanager sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schlappen.

Ich benutze, wie im anderen Thread schon erwaehnt hauptsaechlich KDE, ausser wenn ich KDE grad kompiliere, dann hab ich die 3 Windowmanager AfterStep, IceWM und Enlightenment zur Verfuegung.
Ich hatte noch vor gut 2 Jahren eine ansehnliche Zahl an Window- und Desktop-Managern in meiner Softwaresammlung. Ich hatte mir halt mal einige angesehen.  Ich hab dann aber irgendwann entschieden, auf KDE, AfterStep, IceWM und Enlightenment zurueckzuschrauben und die anderen zu loeschen.

@Johannes Postler: Enlightenment ist echt schick, und eigentlich garnicht so schwer? Was hast Du denn da fuer Probleme?


----------



## JohannesR (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich verwende FVWM, einfach weil ich ihn schon sehr lange benutze. Er hat immer meine Ansprueche erfuellt, ist schoen schnell, ich kann ihn super anpassen und er wird stetig weiterentwickelt...


----------



## Julian Maicher (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich nutze Fluxbox,schlank und schön-mit ein bisschen geduld


----------



## Azi (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich mach mich auf die Suche nach einem schnellen, schlanken, extrem konfigruierbaren (z.B. Transparenz) Window/Desktop-Manager. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## JohannesR (10. Dezember 2005)

Jeder wird seinen eigenen nennen... 
*FVWM*


----------



## Azi (10. Dezember 2005)

Genau den würde ich bisher am ehesten nehmen... Eventuell aber auch Fluxbox...


----------



## RedWing (10. Dezember 2005)

De Fluxbox kann auch Transprarenz.


----------



## Johannes Postler (10. Dezember 2005)

Gnome benütze ich ganz einfach, weil er bei meinem Ubuntu vorinstalliert war. Hab mich mittlerweile gut daran gewöhnt, alles schön hergerichtet und bin recht zufrieden. Hab aber auch andere ausprobiert, unter anderem eben Enlightenment. Die Geschwindigkeit ist einfach nur beeindruckend, und wenn ich mir viel Zeit nehmen würde, könnte ich ihn wahrscheinlich schon gut herrichten, aber momentan fehlt mir leider die Zeit...
Aber wer weiß, wofür ich in einem Jahr bei dieser Abstimmung stimmen würde?!


----------



## xcomse (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich nutze nur noch Gnome. Vor einem halben Jahr hab ich mal einen Ausflug von KDE auf Gnome gemacht und seitdem geb ich ihn nicht mehr her ;-)


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Also nochmal, das was wir grade alle meinen ist doch der Windowmanager, oder?
Und Desktopmanager der "davor", oder? Also XDM, KDM oder GDM...

Naja, ich benutze KDE auf meinem Notebook weil es bei ASC so drin war und ich kein Bock hatte da jetzt wieder was zu drehen und ansonster GNome weil KDE mir eigentlich zu langsam ist 
Und als Desktopmanager immer GDM, da gibts die besten Skins für.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Dezember 2005)

Also, wir gehen mal von der Hardware zum User:
Hardware -> X-Server -> Windowmanager -> Desktopmanager -> User

Zum Thema Transparenz: Das was die Windowmanager zur Zeit an Transparenz bieten ist meines Wissens nach keine echte Transparenz, denn dies unterstuetzt der X-Server (noch) nicht. Es gibt zwar schon eine Erweiterung dazu, aber diese ist wohl noch stark Beta. Ich muss mal schauen, irgendwo hab ich ein Linux-Magazin dazu rumfliegen.


----------



## Azi (11. Dezember 2005)

Aber es gibt so eine Art "Hintergrundbild" für die Konsole, dass sich dann auch mit der Position ändert. War auf jeden Fall bei Knoppix 3.8 so.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Dezember 2005)

Richtig. Aber das ist keine echte Transparenz.


----------



## Azi (11. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde diese "unechte" Transparenz gut, weil man dann die ganzen Desktopsymbole, Fenster, etc. nicht durchsieht. Also, FVWM oder Fluxbox? Gibt es hier jemanden, der beide benutzt und mir die generellen Unterschiede nennen kann?

Ansonsten meldet mir mal eure Desktop- und Windowmanager. Das führt zu keinen Problemen bei der Verständlichkeit und kann mir helfen, zu wählen, was ich benutzen soll  .


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2005)

Wie dumm von mir, ich hab Desktop Manager mit Display Manager verwechselt


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2005)

Das wollte ich eben anmerken, Transparenz ist nicht die Sache des Desktop Managers, sondern des X-Servers... Und X.org kann ganz hervorragend Transparenz darstellen... (Xorg und echte Transparenz im Gentoo-Wiki)


----------



## RedWing (11. Dezember 2005)

> Und X.org kann ganz hervorragend Transparenz darstellen


Naja das Wörtchen hevorrangend ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Das ganze ist nicht wirklich augereift und läuft total unstabil. War 
zumindest bei mir so. 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir gab nur ein einziges Problem, und zwar dass ich keinen Sinn darin sah, meine Arbeitsumgebung transparent zu machen. Sonst lief das ganze ziemlich stabil.


----------



## Azi (13. Dezember 2005)

Hmm, also Linus hält nix von Gnome:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67320


----------

